# موقع خاص بتفسير اكواد اعطال المحرك يستحق ان يكون في مفضلتك



## زهدي زهدي (24 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا الموقع يغنيك عن تنزيل برنامج اوتو داتا (من حيث معرفة اكواد الاعطال) 
اسم الموقع
DTCsearch


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (24 مارس 2013)

حياك الله اخي الكريم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع المفيد 
بارك الله في عمرك ورزقك وعلمك


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على المفيد


----------



## م.احمدسعيد (19 مايو 2013)

فعلاا موقع رائع


----------



## meengmse (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي . . موقع مفيد فعلاً


----------



## haithamslah (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## RABIE189 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع المفيد


----------



## alith (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على الموقع الجيد


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fay_gh (21 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع المفيد​


----------



## tik_storge (21 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع المفيد​


----------



## هاني مصطفي حامد (21 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdesselam19 (23 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا

​​


----------



## mohamed amma (6 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## مروان هرموش (8 فبراير 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## marcos1 (9 يناير 2016)

والله علق وصفق الله الله الله الله اكبر 
كل ده ومفيش تثبيت للموضوع 
انتو فين يا مشرفين 
ده يستحق اكثر من التثبيت 
شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا اخي​


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع المفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الكتاب غير متاح


----------

